# 93~96 fleetwood sterring wheel...



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

hmmm...i dunno if im seeing shyt but i could of sworn i saw a 90'z fleetwood steerling wheel in a 80's coupe(90'd out) in Snoop Doggs video ***Gin and Juice***!! they did a close up on thiz caddy at the drive in movies and the guy looked like he wz holdin a 90's model steering wheel in his coupe! is thiz posible??? would give the coupe a more luxurious touch dont cha think??!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

YES IT IS POSSIBLE ONLY THE AIRBAG IS ONLY THEIR FOR LOOKS UNLESS YOU BUY ALL THE SENSORS THAT GO WITH IT


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

could throw a 7" wide screen in there! what i wz thinkin!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy_@Oct 11 2003, 04:21 PM
> *could throw a 7" wide screen in there! what i wz thinkin!*


 YOU MIGHT EVEN -B- ABLE TO FIT AN 8INCH WIDE SCREEN IN IT ????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

OR BETTER YET A 9MM.............. :0 NEVERMIND :ugh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 11 2003, 04:29 PM
> *OR BETTER YET A 9MM.............. :0 NEVERMIND :ugh:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN YOU REMEMBER THE OLD DAY'S :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Oct 11 2003, 04:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PAPER CHASER @ Oct 11 2003, 04:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Oct 11 2003, 04:29 PM
> *OR BETTER YET A 9MM.............. :0 NEVERMIND :ugh:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN YOU REMEMBER THE OLD DAY'S :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: SHIT I LIVE THE OLD DAYS ......MATTER OF FACT ,I JUST BOUGHT A NEW COPY OF RBL POSSE..'LESSON TO BE LEARNED''



 .......SOUNDS GOOD WITH AN UZI ON YOUR LAP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

hey...not to interupt yallz *back in the day* moment, but uhh iz it posible ta dye the wheel? im thinkin about goin with all yellow vinal in muh caddy!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 11 2003, 04:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Oct 11 2003, 04:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: SHIT I LIVE THE OLD DAYS ......MATTER OF FACT ,I JUST BOUGHT A NEW COPY OF RBL POSSE..'LESSON TO BE LEARNED''



 .......SOUNDS GOOD WITH AN UZI ON YOUR LAP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
DON'T WE ALL :biggrin: ROLL THE BLVD & PICK UP HOE'S TO TAKE BACK TO THE PAD & OF COURSE THE OCCASIONAL KNOCKING FOOL'S OUT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Oct 11 2003, 04:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PAPER CHASER @ Oct 11 2003, 04:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T WE ALL :biggrin: ROLL THE BLVD & PICK UP HOE'S TO TAKE BACK TO THE PAD & OF COURSE THE OCCASIONAL KNOCKING FOOL'S OUT :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NOTHING LIKE HOLLYWOOD,HOES,AND TOMMY'S


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 11 2003, 04:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Oct 11 2003, 04:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING LIKE HOLLYWOOD,HOES,AND TOMMY'S [/b][/quote]
DAMN I WAS HOPING YOU KNEW WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT NOTHING LIKE THE OLD DAY'S


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy_@Oct 11 2003, 04:45 PM
> *hey...not to interupt yallz *back in the day* moment, but uhh iz it posible ta dye the wheel? im thinkin about goin with all yellow vinal in muh caddy!*


 :angry: MY BAD.......*WE OLDER FOOLS START LOSING IT SOMETIMES*


YUP YOU CAN CHANGE THE COLOR...ANY AUTO PAINT SUPPLY SHOULD HAVE ''SEM VINYAL PAINT''......I'VE USED IT PLENTY OF TIMES...WORKS GREAT....AS LONG AS YOU PREP IT WELL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Oct 11 2003, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PAPER CHASER @ Oct 11 2003, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WAS HOPING YOU KNEW WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT NOTHING LIKE THE OLD DAY'S [/b][/quote]
:dunno: NOW YOU LOST ME


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

tighhht tighttt..thankx :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy_@Oct 11 2003, 04:45 PM
> *hey...not to interupt yallz *back in the day* moment, but uhh iz it posible ta dye the wheel? im thinkin about goin with all yellow vinal in muh caddy!*


 I HAVE A 94 BIG BODY TAN WHEEL WITH AIRBAG IF YOUR INTERESTED . IT WORKS FINE I TOOK IT OUT & PUT A 2003 WOOD & LEATHER WHEEL IN MY BIGBODY


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 11 2003, 04:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Oct 11 2003, 04:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: NOW YOU LOST ME [/b][/quote]
I WAS THINKING ABOUT TOMMY'S WHEN I POSTED THAT LAST COMMENT . IT'S GOOD TO SEE WE ARE ON THE SAME LEVEL :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: AS LONG AS THERE NO ''CRENSHAW'' HOES INVOLVED

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

how much u lookin for paper chaser? trade?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy_@Oct 11 2003, 04:59 PM
> *how much u lookin for paper chaser? trade?*


 WHAT YOU HAVE FOR TRADE ???? OR MAKE ME AN OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 11 2003, 04:58 PM
> *:uh: AS LONG AS THERE NO ''CRENSHAW'' HOES INVOLVED
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 I THINK I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ALOT OF GOLD DIGGIN FEMALE'S ON THE SHAW :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

i dooo have a punch 500 '2000 model..allmost brand new..still have the recipt! but damnnn thaz werth more than a steering wheel!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy_@Oct 11 2003, 05:05 PM
> *i dooo have a punch 500 '2000 model..allmost brand new..still have the recipt! but damnnn thaz werth more than a steering wheel!*


 YOU ONLY WANT THE WHEEL OR THE AIRBAG TO ???? GIVE ME A SUGESTION ON WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO DO I'M NOT A HARD MAN TO DEAL WITH MAYBE I'LL SEND YOU SOME ENDS & THE WHEEL IT DEPENDS ON THE AMOUNT YOU WANT


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

dont think ill need the airbag but yea the wheel and all the hardware il need ta make it happen! make i price ...not good at thiz type of stuff! :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy_@Oct 11 2003, 05:14 PM
> *dont think ill need the airbag but yea the wheel and all the hardware il need ta make it happen! make i price ...not good at thiz type of stuff! :uh:*


 WELL THE ONLY HARDWARE IS THE 4 BOLTS THAT HOLD THE AIR BAG IN PLACE & YOU WILL NEED THE AIR BAG EVEN IF YOUR ONLY GOING TO CUT THE BAG OUT TO PUT A TV IN IT.YOUR GOING TO USE THE BOLT THAT YOU HAVE HOLDING YOUR WHEEL IN SO THAT IS ABOUT IT . MAKE ME AN OFFER I'M NOT GREEDY AS LONG AS IT IS FAIR .


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

30~40 buckz? i dunno!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy_@Oct 11 2003, 05:25 PM
> *30~40 buckz? i dunno!!*


 LET ME ASK AROUND WHAT IT'S WORTH THAN I'LL GET BACK TO YOU . KOOL ?


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

i wz jus tryin ta do the same! kool


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

iF YOU GUYS DON'T GET IT WORKED OUT..i WANT IT!!!! PM, or email [email protected]


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

iF YOU GUYS DON'T GET IT WORKED OUT..i WANT IT!!!! PM, or email [email protected]


----------

